# Shoot the Bird at Afghanastan!!



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Check out what some of our boys overseas did to their helicopter. 
Some Afghan is probably freaking out right about now. 
The story is: this very special Mi-24 helicopter is presently flying in Afghanistan, where it is no doubt causing quite a stir. God Bless the U.S.A.
 Kay


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Not ours but Hungarian*

http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/eaglecopter.asp


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

*Dang!*

Dang! Sometimes I hate Snopes. - This one oughta be true! 

:rybka:


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

No kidding JAW!! Man I usually check out stuff like this on SNOPES, but today I didn't. It just seemed so [email protected]$$ that this could possibly be true! I guess I am just in the geared up mode for my boy to be coming home for Christmas that I forgot to check it out first.
Thanks for catching it Texas T!

Kay


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*I get snoped too*

but this time I was the snopee or would that be snoper.The pic was from an airshow back in 01.


----------



## dusty3983 (Jan 12, 2005)

The MI-24 designation is a definite give away. This is a Soviet built helicopter.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*umm... yeah, we established it wasn't American. Thanks*

*Origins:* Common as it may be to assume that any neat-o piece of military hardware must be American - especially when it's painted to look like the same type of bird that serves as the U.S. national symbol - the helicopter shown here is not American, nor has it been used by U.S. forces in Afghanistan or Iraq.

The type of helicopter shown in these images is the Mi-24 Hind; the unusually-decorated version pictured here belonged to the Hungarian Air Force and was evidently painted with the eagle design by one of its crew members. The craft was not used in military operations and carried no armaments; it was strictly a display vehicle exhibited at air shows and the like. As far as we have been able to determine, the helicopter has since been decommissioned and no longer exists.

Kay


----------

